# Skandale bei den LFVBW- Bezirkstagen? Bezirk Norbaden



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2017)

Redaktionell

*Skandale bei den LFVBW- Bezirkstagen?
Bezirk Nordbaden​*
*Aus Teilnehmerkreisen wurden wir wieder informiert über den Bezirsktag Nordbaden. Was uns dabei erzählt wurde, ist spannend und wir geben es hier wieder. *

Unter krankheitsbedingter Abwesenheit des Vizepräsidenten E. Schröder fand am 25.11.2017 der Bezirkstag in Nordbaden statt. 

Schon zu Beginn bahnte sich wohl ein handfester Skandal an. Drei Vereine beklagten sich keine offizielle Einladung vom Verband erhalten zu haben. 

Unseren Informationen zufolge entzog man den Vereinen sogar das Stimmrecht da keine Vollmachten vorlagen. Wie diese Vollmachten allerdings ohne offizielle Einladung erstellt hätte können bleibt fraglich! 

Ob es sich hierbei um einen Zufall handelt darf zumindest bezweifelt werden, denn alle drei Vereine werden den Verband zum 31.12.2017 verlassen!

Die Veranstaltung fand also unter Intervention der betroffenen Vereine nur unter Vorbehalt statt. Die genaue Sachlage würde im Anschluss geprüft werden, da alle Einladungen von Stuttgart aus verschickt werden und man so keinen Überblick habe. 

Versammlungsleiter Delor schloss nach Angaben nicht aus dass man in absehbarer Zeit die Veranstaltung wiederholen müsse.

Der weitere Verlauf war wie gewohnt, Erläuterungen der geleisteten Arbeit der jeweiligen Funktionäre fanden die Beachtung der Anwesenden. Bemerkenswert an dieser Stelle vielleicht die Tatsache dass es von nicht allen Kreisvorsitzenden auch Stellungnahmen gab, geschweige denn alle anwesend waren. Die ausführlichsten Berichte hatten Thomas Nawotka (Neckar-Odenwald) und Andreas Kirchner (Casting) parat.

Einen weiteren Skandal bahnte sich unseren Angaben zur Folge beim Thema Fischerprüfung an. Der Anglerverein Karlsruhe mahnte eine Geldverschwendung durch den LFVBW an. 
Dem Fusionspräsident und amtierende Ehrenpräsident Oberacker und zugleich bezahlter Prüfungsleiter der Fischerprüfung wurde Untätigkeit vorgeworfen. 

Beschwerden hierüber wurden durch den LFVBW, nach Angaben gänzlich ignoriert. Zugespitzt haben soll sich die Lage unmittelbar vor der Prüfung, als Oberacker angeblich  einfach eine neue Halle gebucht hatte und der AVK auf den Kosten der von ihm gebuchten Halle sitzen blieb und daraufhin die Kosten eingefordert hat vom LFVBW. 

Oberacker hatte wohl auch das Prüfungsteam neu zusammengestellt, so dass den fast 130 Prüflingen kein Gesicht mehr bekannt gewesen sein soll. Zusätzlich musste der LFVBW alle Teilnehmer wegen dem bereits genehmigten Prüfungsort  neu angeschrieben werden, auch auf Verbandskosten .

Auch eine geforderte Stellungnahme blieb dem größten Anglerverein in Baden-Württemberg, durch Präsident Eyb bis heute verwehrt. 
Heikel an der Sache ist, dass Oberacker krachend als Präsident des Anglerverein Karlsruhe nicht wieder gewählt wurde.

Vor der mit Spannung erwarteten Entlastung des Bezirksvorstand erfolgte ein lebhafte Diskussion während dessen die Anwesenden fragen nach Geschäftsführergehälter, desolater Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, fehlender Unterstützung durch den Verband, stellten. 
Angesprochen wurde z.B. auch dass kleine Vereine sich zusammenschließen müssen, um Aufgaben die eigentlich dem Verband obliegen zu übernehmen. Kaum vorstellbar aber wohl wahr, dass ein Antwortschreiben des Verbandes betreffend des Kormorans mittlerweile ein Jahr zur Bearbeitung brauchen soll. Leider gab es aber wie zu erwarten war keine Antworten und man verwies wie üblich nach Stuttgart und gab Durchhalteparolen aus. 
Auch über das drohende Desaster betreffend der Rheinneckar-Pachtgemeinschaft gab es nur wenige Antworten.

Abschließend er erfolgte die mehrheitliche Entlastung des Bezirksvorstand, wobei fraglich sein dürfte ob diese tatsächlich rechtskräftig ist.

Bei den sich anschließenden Neuwahlen wurden einige Positionen neu besetzt und so mancher Funktionär hat nun mehrere Ämter inne.

Der Veranstaltung zur Folge hat wohl ein Verein angekündigt den Verband zum 31.12.2018 zu verlassen und die Kündigung noch am selben Tag zu verschicken.

Man darf gespannt sein.....

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## GandRalf (27. November 2017)

*AW: Skandale bei den LFVBW- Bezirkstagen? Bezirk Norbaden*



> Ob es sich hierbei um einen Zufall handelt darf zumindest bezweifelt werden, denn alle drei Vereine werden den Verband zum 31.12.2017 verlassen!
> 
> Die Veranstaltung fand also unter Intervention der betroffenen Vereine  nur unter Vorbehalt statt. Die genaue Sachlage würde im Anschluss  geprüft werden, da alle Einladungen von Stuttgart aus verschickt werden  und man so keinen Überblick habe.
> 
> Versammlungsleiter Delor schloss nach Angaben nicht aus dass man in absehbarer Zeit die Veranstaltung wiederholen müsse.



Warscheinlich nicht früher als in 5-6 Wochen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2017)

*AW: Skandale bei den LFVBW- Bezirkstagen? Bezirk Norbaden*

Sagen wir mal so:
Gabs schon mal IRGENDWAS Positives für Angler oder das Angeln, wenn baden-württembergische Verbandler die Finger im Spiel hatten??

Mich wunderte weniger, was mir da alles zugetragen und berichtet wurde, es entspricht meiner nicht gerade hohen Erwartungshaltung an Funktionäre des LFVBW.....


----------



## bastiankarsten (29. November 2017)

*AW: Skandale bei den LFVBW- Bezirkstagen? Bezirk Norbaden*

...zum Thema Abwesenheit von Kreisvorsitzenden, zählt ein Todesfall in der engsten Familie als Entschuldigung?

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## mlkzander (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Skandale bei den LFVBW- Bezirkstagen? Bezirk Norbaden*



bastiankarsten schrieb:


> ...zum Thema Abwesenheit von Kreisvorsitzenden, zählt ein Todesfall in der engsten Familie als Entschuldigung?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk



nein........


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Skandale bei den LFVBW- Bezirkstagen? Bezirk Norbaden*

Da hab ich ne andere Meinung:
Selbstverständlich ist Krankheit genauso wie dringende familiäre Geschichten immer eine Entschuldigung.

Das war aber nicht die Frage bei der Geschichte hier, es wurde damit nur klar gemacht, dass Herr Schröder nicht anwesend war (obwohl der sich immer um diese Dinge kümmert) und damit nichts für Verlauf und Inhalt der Sitzung kann.


----------



## bastiankarsten (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Skandale bei den LFVBW- Bezirkstagen? Bezirk Norbaden*



mlkzander schrieb:


> nein........


[edit by Admin]

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## mlkzander (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Skandale bei den LFVBW- Bezirkstagen? Bezirk Norbaden*

ich denke, man kann trotzdem für ein paar stunden seinen job machen,
dieses ganze skandalöse verhalten, auch  in den unzähligen anderen themen hier im board, wird ja grösstenteils ungestraft geduldet, wer sich dermassen unmoralisch und sittenwidrig verhält, der braucht da auch nicht auf besondere fälle in der familie verweisen und bei anderen auf moralisches verständnis bestehen

ps: so persönliche postings prallen an mir ab, bestätigen sie doch einiges.........


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Skandale bei den LFVBW- Bezirkstagen? Bezirk Norbaden*



mlkzander schrieb:


> ich denke, man kann trotzdem für ein paar stunden seinen job machen,


Contra:
Es ist eben NICHT sein Job, er ist nur Ehrenamtler.

Und DAS ist ein Unterschied.

Wobei ich selbst bei einem bezahlten bei Trauerfällen/Familiärem Fernbleiben etc. nicht grundsätzlich verteufeln würde.

ABER:
Das ist ja nicht das Problem der Angler in B-W!!

Sondern das ist (unabhängig Anwesenheit Vize) die zur Schau gestellte Inkompetenz und Unfähigkeit, eine geordnete Sitzung durchzuführen, die Anglerinteressen berücksichtigt.

Das ist ein strukturelles Problem und hängt nicht an einer Person!!


----------



## mlkzander (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Skandale bei den LFVBW- Bezirkstagen? Bezirk Norbaden*

naja auch ein ehrenamt ist an eine gewisse verantwortung gekoppelt?

gegen inkompetenz ist wohl kein kraut gewachsen, warum kann man denn offensichtliche formfehler nicht anzeigen und warum werden die nicht verfolgt etc. ?

oder ist das wie bei mir auf der arbeit, die wissen gegenseitig von ihrer unfähigkeit und tun sich deswegen nichts?


----------



## bastiankarsten (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Skandale bei den LFVBW- Bezirkstagen? Bezirk Norbaden*



mlkzander schrieb:


> naja auch ein ehrenamt ist an eine gewisse verantwortung gekoppelt?
> 
> gegen inkompetenz ist wohl kein kraut gewachsen, warum kann man denn offensichtliche formfehler nicht anzeigen und warum werden die nicht verfolgt etc. ?
> 
> oder ist das wie bei mir auf der arbeit, die wissen gegenseitig von ihrer unfähigkeit und tun sich deswegen nichts?


Jeder kann sich gerne zur Wahl stellen und es besser machen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Skandale bei den LFVBW- Bezirkstagen? Bezirk Norbaden*

oder dafür sorgen (Austritte, wie AVK etc.) dass die nutzlosen (bestenfalls) bis anglerfeindlichen (normal) Verbände endlich verschwinden.

Das ist alles strukturell so verrottet (nicht nur, aber besonders) in B-W, da ist nix zu retten.


----------

